# Well...here it is!.



## MiltonFu (Mar 27, 2010)

Significantly smaller than my previous 1 kg slabs, but unlike the others, I melted this myself. I used oxy acetylene and I took a left over brick from my driveway and gouged a square in it as my mold.
99.4%. x 3.5 oz. approx.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 27, 2010)

Geez - I wonder if your loaf of gold would taste good with a slab of butter. 8) 

Nice job Mr. Fu!


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks great milton.However dip a Qtip into some Hcl and rub across the top several times,see if it turns green.It looks like theres still some copper in your gold,maybe not,just looks like that to me.
Anyways,NOXX melted a nice nugget using just fiberglass insulation and the button turned out perfectly round,and shiny.I figured if you are using a driveway paver then you'd be real happy with the fiberglass.....
Johnny


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 27, 2010)

Not too pretty, Milton. With that much gold, you surely can afford some better equipment.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 27, 2010)

leavemealone said:


> Looks great milton.However dip a Qtip into some Hcl and rub across the top several times,see if it turns green.It looks like theres still some copper in your gold,maybe not,just looks like that to me.
> Anyways,NOXX melted a nice nugget using just fiberglass insulation and the button turned out perfectly round,and shiny.I figured if you are using a driveway paver then you'd be real happy with the fiberglass.....
> Johnny



It's not fiberglass... The fiber would melt too easily. It is a ceramic blanket used for furnaces insulation.


----------



## MiltonFu (Mar 27, 2010)

Leavemealone: Thanks, I cooked it in Nitric...just in case. Seems fine.

Goldsilverpro: I usually do a melt at 1 to 2 kg in a furnace and a proper mold. This was some excess I gathered up decided to fool around with.

Glorycloud:Thanks. Couldnt slice it to get the butter in between.


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry nick,I thought it was fiberglass.All I had to do was read the title....lol woops.Ok so how about that freaking briefcase??!?!?!?Don't make me come up there,you know how much I hate the cold!
Seriously,where did all that powder come from?I don't think you ever answered that one.
Johnny


> Leavemealone: Thanks, I cooked it in Nitric...just in case. Seems fine.


Cooked in nitric before or after you melted it?If it was before,did you wash the powder afterwards?If it was after........was the nitric dirty or something? Not trying to be rude I just tend to agree with chris on this one,If you are fluent with melting "1kg and 2kg bars" then how did you make this one look as bad as it does?
Johnny


----------



## Noxx (Mar 27, 2010)

It came from some scrap jewelry. I don't remember if it was gold that belonged to me or Nikor...


----------



## Palladium (Mar 27, 2010)

MiltonFu said:


> This was some excess I gathered up decided to fool around with.



3.5 oz of excess gold. Is thier really such a thing as excess when it comes to gold.  I need excess gold like that.


----------

